# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  [VR] The mage's tale dispo sur PC et PSVR

## septicflesh

Salut les canards...j'ai enfin lancé ce jeu sur mon rift 1 qui était dans ma ludothèque depuis un moment et je me retrouve avec un gros problème de visée a le sort boule de feu.
Je m'explique : lorsque que je vise un ennemie ou un tuyau gelé comme dans le debut du jeu pour faire monter l'eau, la boule de feu part souvent dans l'autre sens. En gros je vise a droite en regardant dans la meme direction et la boule de feu part a gauche ou en arriere -_-
J'ai du lancé au mois 20 boules de feu pour celle ci touche le point ciblé..

D'autre personne au le même soucis ?

Car dans l'ensemble le jeu je le trouve beau su pc et l'ambiance m'a l'air vraiment sympa...mais cette histoire de visé m'a bien foutu la rage...alors qu'avec l’électricité je  n'ai pas ce problème.

Merci

----------


## Rodwin

C'est normal !
Les boules de feu, il faut les lancer, comme si tu tenais un objet et que tu le lançais en ouvrant ta main à la fin du geste; comme une grenade si tu préfères.
Alors que les éclairs, y'a pas besoin de gestes.
Sinon, il y a aussi la visée : tu places le centre de ton casque, ta vue, sur un ennemi, et quand tu lances certains sorts (je n'en dirais pas plus, spoiler !) il vont sur l'ennemi visé.
J'ai enregistré ma session de ce soir via Twitch, tu connais l'adresse si tu veux.
J'ai beaucoup aimé, personnellement. Comme toi, il était dans la ludothèque sans que j'y touche, et tu m'as fait découvrir un truc ma foi assez sympathique.

----------


## septicflesh

> C'est normal !
> Les boules de feu, il faut les lancer, comme si tu tenais un objet et que tu le lançais en ouvrant ta main à la fin du geste; comme une grenade si tu préfères.
> Alors que les éclairs, y'a pas besoin de gestes.
> Sinon, il y a aussi la visée : tu places le centre de ton casque, ta vue, sur un ennemi, et quand tu lances certains sorts (je n'en dirais pas plus, spoiler !) il vont sur l'ennemi visé.
> J'ai enregistré ma session de ce soir via Twitch, tu connais l'adresse si tu veux.
> J'ai beaucoup aimé, personnellement. Comme toi, il était dans la ludothèque sans que j'y touche, et tu m'as fait découvrir un truc ma foi assez sympathique.


Mince je viens de voir ton post apres ton mp  ::): 
Comme je te le disais j'ai re test cette aprem en recommencant au debut et oui je suis un peu con.
Par contre en free locomotion quand on a va vers la zone du chaudron pour faire ses sorts c'est pas trop top pour rentrer dans l'emplacement prevu a cette effet.
Sinon hormis ça j'ai bien avancé et le jeu est vraiment pas mal...un bon petit dungeon crawler  ::):

----------

